# DreamChii Blankii headin to UK (steph)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yay another blankii headin out international ^_^

front








back








embroidery! new chihuahua patterns available. currently have shorthair and a longhair one which is beautiful  gettin more soon :lol:









kinda messed up on the colorin of the chi....but yea...umm i guess it looks like it has sunglasses on, woohoo! :scratch:


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Cool embroidery!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww so cute! 
I can't wait to get mine!!! I hope it comes soon.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

thats awsome! i love the back x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

pastel said:


> Cool embroidery!


thanks!!!  i love the longhair one too  will show that soon



~LS~ said:


> Aww so cute!
> I can't wait to get mine!!! I hope it comes soon.


i cant wait for u to get it!!!! should be another week lol



*Princess* said:


> thats awsome! i love the back x


thanks princess!  i love it too hehe~ pink pink!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

great job! love the "sunglasses" :coolwink:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> great job! love the "sunglasses" :coolwink:


thankie lmaooooo! the sunglasses are supposed to be eyes and eyebrows...lmaoooo. i made them the same color by accident and the nose became white lmaoooo


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, i love it! i've always loved that color combination pink and black, so pretty. and love the embroidery


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thankie elaine! u should totally get 1, hint hint! :lol:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i know, i know... maybe for minnie and tootsies birthday. its in March. i will let you know


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> i cant wait for u to get it!!!! should be another week lol



...or not... lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

elaina said:


> i know, i know... maybe for minnie and tootsies birthday. its in March. i will let you know


teehee! 



~LS~ said:


> ...or not... lol


LOL! when i saw this....i was frantically lookin for the pictures!


----------

